# Oars for sale



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Too short for me. Really nice sticks though. Counter balanced?


----------



## carvingsnow (May 3, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

I sent a private message but get no response


----------



## aahlstrom (Apr 27, 2010)

still available? whats length of shaft, w/o blade


----------

